
American College of Radiology unveils free AI software development platform - pplonski86
https://www.healthcareitnews.com/news/american-college-radiology-unveils-free-ai-software-development-platform
======
naveen99
Nvidia’s clara sdk is supposed to be a part of it:
[https://nvidianews.nvidia.com/news/nvidia-and-american-
colle...](https://nvidianews.nvidia.com/news/nvidia-and-american-college-of-
radiology-ai-lab-team-to-accelerate-adoption-of-ai-in-diagnostic-radiology-
across-thousands-of-hospitals)

------
sgent
Reading from the ACR website, I saw the word "open" but not "free". At least
in my experience it means no beer or speech. Remember that PACS systems use
different file formats, storage technologies (flat file, RDMS, tree storage,
etc.) and the ACR has interfaces to them all for peer review and other
clinical processes. In this context it could just mean its building a toolkit
that can operate on all systems.

According to this link: [https://www.acrdsi.org/Get-Involved/AI-
LAB](https://www.acrdsi.org/Get-Involved/AI-LAB) more information will be
released next month at their conference.

------
kakoni
I was looking to download this toolkit/framework but this is all that I could
find; [https://www.acrdsi.org/Get-Involved/AI-LAB](https://www.acrdsi.org/Get-
Involved/AI-LAB)

